# Georgia Spear points



## MISSING RIDGE (Jan 29, 2008)

If anyone has any typical spear points or tomahawks from Georgia please post some pictures. Just want to see what the configurations looks like.


----------



## deedly (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some I found in the middle GA area, some might be knives.  The one one the bottom is granite


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 29, 2008)

THere are some Archaic axes mixed in these tools


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 29, 2008)

THere are some Archaic spear or knives mixed in these tools.


----------



## deedly (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are a few more.  The ones on top are heart breakers


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2008)

Butch, I moved it here for more views. I`ll try to get some pics of some of my originals up for you.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jan 29, 2008)

How do ya'll find those, I've looked, I guess I'm looking in the wrong spots, but any tips, clues, tricks?


----------



## Son (Jan 29, 2008)

Depends on what part of Georgia you're in as to what points will be made of and look like. Here's some SW Ga stuff.





In my area you'll probably find more kirks than anything else.










Some Bolens





And, every now and then you'll find a Killer made of translucent coastal plains chert.


----------



## deedly (Jan 29, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> How do ya'll find those, I've looked, I guess I'm looking in the wrong spots, but any tips, clues, tricks?



Good places to look will be bare ground near a creek or spring. They will usually be on higher ground.  Also look on any washes on logging roads. I look for new construction sights and anywhere there is broken up ground near water. The trick is,, think about a good campsite for a large group af people and that will be a good place to start looking


----------



## swampstalker (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Looking Abbey's!!!!  The bolen in my avatar is from a creek in south ga this past summer.


----------



## dogrunnerk (Feb 4, 2008)

nice speers and points guys i will have to get some pics of mine from southeast ga and post them


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 5, 2008)

Some of y'all have some nice points, Dawg2 you have a pile of rocks.   Just messing with ya, I wouldn't know one way or the other. I've never been able to find arrowheads.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2008)

Doug, the only way to tell is to look the area over good. Check along those steep banks too. High water and erosion will wash out and expose points, if there are any. Also, look for small chips of flint, where they were workin` stone into tools and points. This is one way to tell if there was any habitation in the area.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 10, 2008)

I grew up with a sand bottom creek similiar to that in my backyard. It had tall banks and everytime it flooded we would find lots of stuff, mostly pottery shards, and a few lithics. Eventually I found a clay pipe still intact, for the most part. I will post a pic of it soon, along with some other stuff. 
I now have over 6,000 pieces of pottery, 300 some broken arrowheads, stone comb, 2 pipes, gaming stones, 1 groved axe.


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

When you find flint or chert flakes, look for a percussion bulb on one end. It's where the fellow hit the rock to knock the chip off.
Manmade flakes will have a percussion bulb. When you find waste flakes, you're in a good place. But like snakes, a few points can be in the least likely looking places. Isolated from a habitational site, lost by chance etc..


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 10, 2008)

DougBush said:


> This creek and area is about 300 yards from my front door.  I prowled it for 2-3 hours yesterday and didnt hit anything that looked like points from what you have shown me previously.
> Is this type area good to prowl in?
> There must be a zillion rocks down in and along that creekbed.
> Regards
> Douglas



I have only found 2 points in the creek.  Like Nicodemus said, check the banks.  They did not usually work them in the creeks but above them. They may have picked up their blanks from there though.  Quartz tools/points are hard to look for because they are not as detailed nor intricate as the cherts/flint tools.  Many walk right past them.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is a clay pipe I found in a creek in middle SC. Catawba, circa 1600.


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 11, 2008)

i have found almost all my points in creeks, if it has been there a while and indians used it points will wash into it and collect in it


----------



## Son (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice pipe, are you sure it isn't soapstone?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 12, 2008)

It does look like soapstone.


----------



## dogrunnerk (Feb 12, 2008)

if there is anyway you can get up on the hill from the creek and look that will be a good place to look u might even b able to findsome fish hooks [maybe]


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sure it is clay. You can tell just by the wieght. I took that pic with a cell phone so it is not very clear. You can see on the inside where they had shaped the clay, and on the bottom it is chipped off so you can see the material on the inside, clay with quartz dust mixed in. 

I have a stone pipe too. for another post.


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2008)

I had noticed the shine, the shine makes it look stone in the picture.
Nice pipe though...no matter what it's made of.






one I found recently


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 13, 2008)

Yea, that shine comes from the burnishing they do with "medicine" rocks. There is a Catawaba Indian Reservation just outside of Rock Hill, SC where they still make pottery of all types. They use round smooth stones to rub the outside of the clay before firing. The small stones usually come from the river. In South Dakota the Lakota's find medicine stones by digging to the bottom of an ant hill, I know, weird, but the perfectly round stones are down there, and I have not found them anywhere else.


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, I have a few polishing rocks that were used on pottery. Found in Woodland and Mississippian sites..

There's a few in these pictures, along with hammerstones.


----------

